
Hitting the High Notes - prakash
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/HighNotes.html
======
Tichy
One thing seems to be missing from the data: where it always the same students
who were faster on the assignments? Could be that student A good lucky with
assignment 1 and student B got lucky with assignment 2, and they messed up the
other assignment in turn.

Another possibility could be that the long hour students did all the actual
hard work and the fast students simply got to copy their stuff. At least at my
university, that is how most students dealt with the maths assignments.

------
shawndrost
My favorite part here is the idea of using class projects as a controlled (if
imperfect) measure of programmer productivity. However, am I missing something
or is there a contradiction here:

"No points are deducted for bad style or lateness."

"...the penalties for being late are significant."

~~~
eru
Perhaps non-point penalties?

------
edw519
An oldie but one of my top 10 favorite internet essays.

Whenever a prospect questions my rates, I give them a copy of this.

~~~
eru
Does it work?

~~~
edw519
Does it get them to agree to my rate? Sometimes.

Does it end all negotiations of my rate? Always.

